# Ikan Koi > Pakan dan Nutrisi Koi >  HI Silk beda

## tomahawk

Teman2 mau nanya donk,
Baru nyoba hi silk ud beli 2x kok sy berasa ada beda ya, memang sih saya beli dari seller yang berbeda juga, yang pertama itu lebih padat dan rasanya lebih berat, sedangkan yang kedua lebih ringan, dari bau juga agak berbeda, packing semua sama dan vacum juga, apa ada yang tahu?

Thank you..

Oh ya ini yg saya maksud hi silk 21 floating yah

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Movenpick7

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Movenpick7

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tomahawk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koikoiman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ronald_ps

Newbie nanya nih Para Suhu..Dari gambar diatas..Yg biasa dpakai yg mana dan yg di curigai yg mana?Klo d liat perbedaan dari kedua gambar..(Saya ambil sample yg kanan)
1.Utk warna..Warna putih yg kanan rada putih terang dibanding yg kiri..Begitu jg warna pink nya..Rada Pink tua (Mngkin pengaruh pencahayaan waktu moto nya
2.Utk desain ikan yg kanan..Bentuk ikan rada gemuk dan pangkal ekor kecil d banding yg kiri

----------


## Ronald_ps

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Movenpick7

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tomahawk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Johnny Ruslim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## filbert

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BKK Corp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Yang saya pakai bentuk pelet dan warna serupa dengan yg di bawah, yang warna cream muda permukaan pelet halus tdk per-pori

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tomahawk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gizza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rdxel

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BKK Corp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Pxa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hi Silk memang beda....  :Amen:

----------


## absolion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Movenpick7

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## absolion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fajarhto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## absolion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fajarhto

> hahaha lebih mahal test labnya dari pada harga HS yang dulu


Huahaha ... Jadi beli dan pakai hs aja khan ...masih lebih murah daripada rame untuk membuktikannya.. ...  
Saya sempat pakai yg versi baru tuu tapi dah stop karena dikolam kotoran ikannya cukup banyak ...gak cocoklah..ganti aja dengan lainnya..

----------


## fajarhto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## absolion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## filbert

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Movenpick7

Udah coba beberapa pakan baik beberapa merk lokal dan beberapa merk import, sejauh ini saya sependapat dgn om frostbitez dari harga dan kualitas yg saya dpt utk saat ini hs yg teratas menurut saya...
tp beda kolam, beda air, beda ikan jd tergantung juga mungkin  :: 

saya malah di rmh pakan cuma 1 macam hs saja udah 6 bln terakhir ga pernah ganti pakan merk lain, semoga membantu...

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kuroga

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sabena

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

